# Cuchu 2000 and...???



## DDT

Congratulations!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















DDT


----------



## vachecow

Wow..thats alot of posts.....thats like the no of posts I have times 10
CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

For everything you do
For all that you are
For your level head
For your sage advice
For your wit and unpredictability
For the joy you bring to this corner of cybespace...

Congratulations, Chuchufléte!
We are honored to call you our friend! 

Con mucho cariño desde el Caribe,
TLaura


----------



## funnydeal

Cuchu,

¡Muchísimas felicidades!

Pero, sobretodo muchas gracias por tus consejos y tu buen humor.


----------



## mjscott

¡Cuchorucucuuuuuuuuuuuu,
Paloma mía!

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## el_novato

Hola Cuchufléte.

Felicidades, no, felicidades no, mejor dicho, GRACIAS por tu compañía, ayuda y disponibilidad.    Es un honor tenerte de compañero.  

Ahora si:  F E L I C I D A D E S

el novato


----------



## Tormenta

_*FELICIDADES CUCHU!!!!!!!!*​_



Un abrazo y un beso.   

LLL


----------



## Artrella

*¡¡¡  Exitos  !!!​*



Art


----------



## belén

QXU YOU ARE MY HEROOOOOOOOOOOOO
Muchas muchas muchas felicidades al mejor POSTOR/POSTERO/POSTRERO/PORTERO/ de WR!!!!! 
No concibo este foro sin ti!

Muchos besos,
Belén


----------



## niña

*Congrats for those well-worked 2000+ posts*


----------



## Tomasoria

Horreur Et Cuchuflete ¡¡¡

 Cuchu Fait 2.000 Messages...Ça C'est Trop Mon Vieux.

  TÓmate Unas Vacaciones ¡¡¡

   Felicidades


----------



## rogelio

¡Gracias por todo su ayuda Cuchu! ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Leopold

Cuchu, bravo, grandes felicidades. 

L.


----------



## Jade

F E L I C I D A D E S y MIL GRACIAS POR TU BUENISIMA AYUDA Y AUN MEJORES CONSEJOS

JADE


----------



## paultucker79

Do you have a job???!


----------



## araceli

Felicitaciones, Don Cuchufléte!
Y muchas gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## lauranazario

paultucker79 said:
			
		

> Do you have a job???!



YES!!!! He is our "Forero Emeritus"! 

¡Tres hurras para Cuchufléte!!!!
L.


----------



## Lems

Caríssimo Cuchu!!

*Você é simplesmente o M Á X I M O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*       

A gente não precisa nem indica-lo: é seu o Oscar de Most Helpful do WR.

Parabéns e uma forte abraço

Paulo/Lems


----------



## Tomasoria

paultucker79 said:
			
		

> Do you have a job???!




 Eso, eso...CUCHU confiesanos en que trabajas ¡¡¡    

  Saludos colega ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Pilar

Cuchu, quiero expresarte cálidas 








por este Aniversario,

Y tambien darte  







por el conocimiento y el trato amable que nos brindas.

Un enorme abrazo,


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Brian for reaching your 2000th post and to the nth post that has yet to come. You've been very helpful for all of us. Thank you so much for all those info and humorous posts. 

I salute you our dear Forero/Moderator.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Cuchu, This forum would not be the same without you. Thank you for your unselfish contribtions, your patience, and your sense of humor. 

Here's to your next 1000 (coming soon!!)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## badger

Hi Cuchu.....

Congrats old flower.

I'm late for the party again (as usual)


Badger.


----------



## jacinta

But not as late as me!  But, then, we always save the best for the last, no?

I can just picture you now, Sr. Cuchu, sitting on your front porch, probably well-bundled up this time of year, with a hot mug of [something] in your hands, basking in the glory of these greetings!  Is there snow on the ground yet up there in your little corner?  

Your responses always bring a warmth to my soul.  Thank you.

jacinta


----------



## quehuong

Write more for us.


----------



## Silvia

*Be', che dire... grazie di tutto, Brian, e lo dico sinceramente!*


----------



## walnut

Pant, pant... Here I am! Congratulations Cuchufléte!!!!!!!! Walnut


----------



## Zephyrus

WOW 2000!!! Bravo Cuchuflete!!!!!! y sobre todo MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA INCONDICIONAL!!!!  
Saludos desde este rincon del mundo.   


Zephyrus


----------



## supercrom

¡Buena, Cuchito!​


----------



## Philippa

Hey, cool, 2000 already. Congratulations, Cuchu!
And your 1000th party only seems like yesterday!!

I'll second Laura's sweet poem. (I'm not going to even try being poetic myself!!  ) Thanks a lot for everything - you're a superstar!


----------

